# Oldschool Audi 1:43 Model Mecca



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Into model cars like we are. Scale autos are certainly a guilty pleasure of mine, Audis in particular. Our European editor David Corfield sent me a link today for some pretty rare Resin-Kit based cars. I've seen some on display for sale at the Audi Forum Ingolstadt in the Museum Store, but not this big a collection. 








If it's oldschool, and it's Audi, you'll probably find it for sale on this page. They also sell wheel kits and decals. 
More here...
http://www.scala43.com/scala43/audi.htm
Also, their quattro Collection of racing Ur Quattros...
http://www.quattro-collection.com/


----------



## yawdi (Jan 28, 2005)

It's a shame that theres no wagons. I've only seen one, but none for sale.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (yawdi)*

good point.


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected]de)*

Very sweet


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (audiguy06)*

I may pick one up. I haven't decided. I need to finish building the car I might model, which is a little bit higher priority.


----------

